# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...4/12/15



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2015)

So glad all that cold weather is over with. Swaps, shows, and bike rides.....tis is the season!

So let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend.  Whether it be bike related or not.  Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 


I was contacted by a friend about this 1964 Western Flyer badged Newsboy Special.
We made a deal and another Columbia added to the herd. Should be a great barcrawl bike. No need to worry about scratching this one. 
Been sitting a while but, should just need replacement Western Auto Davis tires (one is on the way...just need one more) and a good servicing and then ready to hit the boardwalk. 






It's all about the rescue!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## hotrod (Apr 12, 2015)

picked this up at a thift store.


----------



## hotrod (Apr 12, 2015)

can not get picture to work. sorry.


----------



## hotrod (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Apr 12, 2015)

I picked up what I think was a BSA


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> I picked up what I think was a BSA




Wow, that's amazin'


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2015)

I got this quite a few Sundays ago but decided to get it road worthy.It my 1939 Peerless.....................


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2015)

vincev said:


> I got this quite a few Sundays ago but decided to get it road worthy.It my 1939 Peerless.....................View attachment 208081




Just found out it is a 1941.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 12, 2015)

I picked up the pink rocket ray, saddle and chain to finish the 54 Starlet, she turned out pretty good! Also a bit of a stingray week. A March 71 girls from a guy at work and a repop boys, wouldn't usually buy these, but a guy had it displayed in man cave and was never ridden. Not sure what year repop, he couldn't remember, not like it really matters either, but it was cool. Joe


----------



## petritl (Apr 12, 2015)

It's been a slow week but I did get a package this week; thanks Joe, they are really nice.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 12, 2015)

*sunday show and tell*

roy and i were out riding the ccms to day got spring fever !!!!!!  nice talking to you jd on the phone


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 12, 2015)

*August '63 Stingray*

Picked this up today. Not 100% correct but makes for a fun rider with the nice California sun-baked paint. Not sure what I'll be doing with it. I don't really have the space but its a fun rider.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm digg'n it. Send it to Georgia and I'll practice my wheelie riding! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2015)

got this..... circa 1900 Hawthorne #1 racer.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2015)

assembled this too.... 1915? Premier?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2015)

and this last weekend... 1920? Star


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2015)

Damn bri, if your being a show off, I believe you are so deserving to do so. Very very nice examples here. Rob.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Vincev,
nice to meet you today!
Wes Pinchot
aka Fender Doctor


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2015)

1951 phantom 99 percent complete spray bombed black  no rot out on parts. delta silver ray, toc tool bag, and a very rare 1953 military simplex servi cycle 90 percent complete.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Delta disease*

this came yesterday,  WWII  DELTA  hand generated flashlight working in great shape complete with spare bulb


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 12, 2015)

Bendix display cabinet & contents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2015)

Jesse....... that is awesome!!!!!!!! (and I want).....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 12, 2015)

*Sunday trinkets*

Took a drive down to the coast and had a great weekend! Me and Daisy had the honor to hang out with one of the coolest guys in California, Ty Brann. We then drove all down the coast to suck in some fresh ocean breeze and found some cool stuff on our little vaycay.

Then we ended up in Monrovia and hung out with another group of super cool Cabers! Fordmike and Louisa, obiwanschwinnobi, and another cat who loved The Replacements. We had a great time talking about music and bikes. And then back to Riverside where we found our crazy cats and they wrecked the joint! Lol! 

Below are two 1924 home burglar alarms. These are exact copy of the ringer type automatic bicycle bell. I removed the bases and will add bar clamps so I can use them on my bikes. I have a strong feeling this is where all the bicycle auto ringers came from. 

3 rib delta frontloader shell in great condition.

One bicycle st. Christopher and car visor mount. 

1948 License


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow!! I knew the warm weather would produce some great finds!
What a amazing week guys. 
And Bri for posting his projects (wow). 
Very nice cabinet Jesse!
It was good talking with you too, Larry. As I know you hate typing...lol.
And Marc, nice to see you're still lurking around on the Cabe.
Have a great week cabers!

This warm weather had me torn between working on bikes or a bike ride or my other passion...so I took a break yesterday from the 2 wheel passion to the 1 reel version. ...another great day on the lake bass fishing. 









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice bass!!!!!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Nice! what were you using for bait?



jd56 said:


> Wow!! I knew the warm weather would produce some great finds!
> What a amazing week guys.
> And Bri for posting his projects (wow).
> Very nice cabinet Jesse!
> ...


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 13, 2015)

picked this up a few weekends ago at the Seattle Swap..... cheap and in beautiful condition....


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry I'm late. It was a busy weekend. I went to the Portland Swap Meet which is a car swap meet primarily. I saw about a half a dozen or so cool bikes but everything was either an incomplete POS or was WAY too much money. I did end up picking up a couple of bikes though.

I normally don't dig mid 60's middleweights or customs either for that matter but this one kinda spoke to me. I ended up walking around it probably 12 times or so just checking it out. I really liked the lines on it. The guy told me that it started life as a girls '64 Sears Spaceliner. He said he had a vision and a welder and went to work. After that was done, he accessorized the crap out of it. I mean, seriously, when was the last time you saw curb feelers on a bike? Lol. So anyway, he had a price on it that I thought was well within reason. When I found out the trailer was included, I didn't have a choice!











While still happy from the last purchase, I ran across this '51 Black Phantom. The guy was selling several bikes and at the last minute decided to throw a tag on this one. You could tell it was hard for him to let it go but like so many stories we've all heard, it was time to start letting some of them go. This was his go-to bike and his swap meet rider. Anyways, all original except the repop grips and rear rack. It has the locking fork with key.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 13, 2015)

*sunday show and tell*

you got two reel good looking bikes there thanks for the pictures from bicycle larry


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2015)

At the annual antique auto swap meet this last weekend.

Not bike related but I thought they were neat.




Never can have enough of these for the summer heat !




And my favorite deal was this saddle & pedals:








Torrington pedals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Those pedals are sweet! I could use a pair of those. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Those pedals are sweet! I could use a pair of those. V/r Shawn




 Shawn...if I had an extra pair... you would be first... V/r jake


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 13, 2015)

I didn't buy anything at the Addison swap this weekend because I knew this would be arriving today.  Plus another package should be arriving this week.  This will look nice next to my Firestone badged looptail.  Mostly because this one isn't painted like a clown car.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2015)

Strike King "Itsey Bitsey" black blue 1/8 Oz jig with a black blue 3" Craw. Squirt of "Bang" garlic attractant. 
She was about 15' from her bed.  Tail was all tore up from fanning the spawning bed.
About a 5.5 lber...released in the same area so she don't get stressed out and can finish her business. 


baronvoncatania said:


> Hey Nice! what were you using for bait?




This shows some of the bait. Different fish though. 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 13, 2015)

The Simplex is killing me I really want that .. great find.


redline1968 said:


> 1951 phantom 99 percent complete spray bombed black  no rot out on parts. delta silver ray, toc tool bag, and a very rare 1953 military simplex servi cycle 90 percent complete.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 13, 2015)

nice fish there jd56,what you catch him on?paul







jd56 said:


> Wow!! I knew the warm weather would produce some great finds!
> What a amazing week guys.
> And Bri for posting his projects (wow).
> Very nice cabinet Jesse!
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2015)

oh, and not to forget the motorized stuff..... wudja think?


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2015)

bricycle said:


> oh, and not to forget the motorized stuff..... wudja think?




That sure looks like a tight fit. Gonna be a kick in the pants to ride when complete.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks I understand.....it's gonna be pretty cool when I'm done


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 13, 2015)

*1955 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet.*

Craig's list find. Oct 13-17 1955 Deluxe Hornet;

Guess it's time fer me to try out the ol  oxalic acid trick because, it's  time to start cleaning ;0   Owner got color balance wrong because, it's actually two tone; Metallic and sea green.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Sorry I'm late. It was a busy weekend. I went to the Portland Swap Meet which is a car swap meet primarily. I saw about a half a dozen or so cool bikes but everything was either an incomplete POS or was WAY too much money. I did end up picking up a couple of bikes though.
> 
> I normally don't dig mid 60's middleweights or customs either for that matter but this one kinda spoke to me. I ended up walking around it probably 12 times or so just checking it out. I really liked the lines on it. The guy told me that it started life as a girls '64 Sears Spaceliner. He said he had a vision and a welder and went to work. After that was done, he accessorized the crap out of it. I mean, seriously, when was the last time you saw curb feelers on a bike? Lol. So anyway, he had a price on it that I thought was well within reason. When I found out the trailer was included, I didn't have a choice!
> 
> ...



Was that the phantom that was there for 700? some one told me about it said there was one with a Re pop rack tail light and tank


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, this was the one. It has a repop rack but the tank is original.


----------

